# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: نرم افزار Oracel jdeveloper

## pejman taghipoor

سلام.کسی میتونه یه کتاب درباره (آموزش) نرم افزار  oracel Jdeveloper 10g  بهم معرفی کنه؟

----------


## nasirkhani

www.oracle.com
documentation

----------


## b.a.B.A.k

> سلام.کسی میتونه یه کتاب درباره (آموزش) نرم افزار oracel Jdeveloper 10g بهم معرفی کنه؟


سلام. یه سری به تاپیک زیر بزن شاید به دردت بخوره :

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=154624

----------

